# The Back Seat!



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

And no, this is not a rude one...........................and if you have a roadster, you can't play!

What's the most people you have had in your back seat? Were they all adults? How fat were they? How far did you go? Who thinks they have gone the farthest with 2 adults in the back seat? Did the adults continually moan and say they were cramped? Was it like origami getting them in? Didthey pop out like a cork when u opened the door for them to get out?

I'm curious to find out some of your answers!


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Sexy TT said:


> ............and if you have a roadster, you can't play!


Try telling that to the young lady i entertained a few weeks ago . Ding dong!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

See, first post and it's gutter level...lol......Daren't say tell me more!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Had two in the passengers seat :lol:

Only managed one in the back as I'm tall, but did have a cat in the back last week if that counts


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Cats don't count! U had 2 people in the front passenger seat????????????????????


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> How far did you go?
> Who thinks they have gone the farthest with 2 adults in the back seat?
> Did the adults continually moan?
> 
> I'm curious to find out some of your answers!


 :-|


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sexy TT said:


> U had 2 people in the front passenger seat????????????????????


Yea we were tired and needed to lie down :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan_TT said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > How far did you go?
> ...


Lost for words?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sexy TT said:


> Dan_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


Now that's a first :lol:


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

Serj said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > ............and if you have a roadster, you can't play!
> ...


OMG you sh :-* gged a Dwarf from the local circus on your back seat


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

on a boring note - yes had 2 adults in the back. yes it was only for 3 miles and yes the did winge but that just made me drice faster round corners. They did actually climb out of the boot in the end as they thought it easier that getting out through the doors. One very funny 3 miles!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

joesefk said:


> Serj said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


stop it, you will get my thread locked before it's begun!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

okay how do i add a picture to this? Given up!


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

Loving the tone of this thread, steadly but surely going in the right direction :arrow:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> okay how do i add a picture to this? Given up!


I know Im gonna regret this but...*takes a peep*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

iangoddard said:


> okay how do i add a picture to this? Given up!


Now that sounds interesting 

Host it somewhere like Photobucket then paste IMG link into post :wink:


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

sexy tt - you lost me! takes a peep?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> sexy tt - you lost me! takes a peep?


I tried to find the link to ya pic but it didnt work so I edited my message..lol


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

joesefk said:


> Serj said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


Nothing makes you feel bigger than a pygmy! Oh!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

here goes with the photo!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread has gone totally unpolitically correct and totally off the subject of the back seat and how many u can get in there!! Behave at once! lol


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

give up - try here

http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u325 ... ent=tt.jpg


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> on a boring note - yes had 2 adults in the back. yes it was only for 3 miles and yes the did winge but that just made me drice faster round corners. They did actually climb out of the boot in the end as they thought it easier that getting out through the doors. One very funny 3 miles!![/quote/
> 
> See thats the idea of this thread! lol..and wheres this pic?


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

for the life of me can not post the bloody photo. God i am crap at this!
Put a link on instead.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> give up - try here
> 
> http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u325 ... ent=tt.jpg


Haha..excellent..but did u go far?


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

So many possible responses!!! So little time!!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

iangoddard said:


> for the life of me can not post the bloody photo. God i am crap at this!
> Put a link on instead.


Here you go.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

what the hell am i doing wrong?
cheers mate


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As I said mate... you need to paste in the IMG code link :wink:


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> So many possible responses!!! So little time!!!


TART!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

I know!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

So...now we have the pic of ian Goddards blondes sorted..can we get back to the original thread which reads "What's the most people you have had in your back seat? Were they all adults? How fat were they? How far did you go? Who thinks they have gone the farthest with 2 adults in the back seat? Did the adults continually moan and say they were cramped? Was it like origami getting them in? Didthey pop out like a cork when u opened the door for them to get out?

I'm curious to find out some of your answers!"

And Ian....thanks for that pic - answers the question "How many blondes does it take to change the wheel on a TT"..........


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Which one is Ange??


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

one on the left. Why you ask - be careful one of them is my mrs (who scuffs the door sills - previous post)


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Which one is Ange??


Come on T3RBO.........................tell me about your back seat!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

sexy tt - these blondes would not have a clue where a spare wheels is! Let alone how to change one.
And both are a size 10 ! If that matters!!!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> sexy tt - these blondes would not have a clue where a spare wheels is! Let alone how to change one.
> And both are a size 10 ! If that matters!!!


No wonder u got 2 in the back......................................................


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

would like to say it was down to my good looks and personality !!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> would like to say it was down to my good looks and personality !!


Gotta take ya word for it.................................


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

and why would you not?


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

Sexy TT said:


> So...now we have the pic of ian Goddards blondes sorted..can we get back to the original thread which reads "What's the most people you have had in your back seat? Were they all adults? How fat were they? *How far did you go? *Who thinks they have gone the farthest with 2 adults in the back seat? Did the adults continually moan and say they were cramped? Was it like origami getting them in? Didthey pop out like a cork when u opened the door for them to get out?
> 
> I'm curious to find out some of your answers!"
> 
> And Ian....thanks for that pic - answers the question "How many blondes does it take to change the wheel on a TT"..........


Please dont say ALL THE WAY....


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> and why would you not?


Cos I aint seen ya..lol..and men do tend to exagerate about things.


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

exagerate - i think not! you have seen the photo!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

iangoddard said:


> one on the left. Why you ask - be careful one of them is my mrs (who scuffs the door sills - previous post)


Cracking pair mate.... got any going spare


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> exagerate - i think not! you have seen the photo!!!


Wife and daughter?


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

The best ive managed is three... Me driving 6'1, one mate in the front 6'5 and another in the back (sideways) 6'3 :lol: We lasted about 20 miles though lol

I had to drive like a 70 year old woman ie face 2 inches from the steering wheel :-|

...NEVER again!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Sexy TT said:


> iangoddard said:
> 
> 
> > exagerate - i think not! you have seen the photo!!!
> ...


what are you trying to say? I am 31 and do they really look like mum and daughter?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

SLine said:


> The best ive managed is three... Me driving 6'1, one mate in the front 6'5 and another in the back (sideways) 6'3 :lol: We lasted about 20 miles though lol
> 
> I had to drive like a 70 year old woman ie face 2 inches from the steering wheel :-|
> 
> ...NEVER again!


I drive like that.......................


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > iangoddard said:
> ...


I cant tell...do I really look 45? haha!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

what are you implying?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

iangoddard said:


> what are you implying?


Nothing at all...honest *smiles*.I aint hurt ya feelings have I????


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Sexy TT said:


> I cant tell...do I really look 45?


Yep. Next!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Serj said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > I cant tell...do I really look 45?
> ...


I just bet you look like yr dad sexy TT

:wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I have given a couple of friends a lift in the back but only for a short journey.

A couple of years back we went on a 1500 mile round trip through France to visit my folks and my brother sat in the back all the way. He has flown down ever since :lol:

My son however, fits in the back fine


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have had 5 in the TT, for a pretty long journey too!

Myself (6ft 3), my mate in the front (6ft 2) and 3 girls (size 8, 10 and 14) and we went from Heathrow to Ilford via the A406 for about 2 hours due to traffic.

I had to drive 2 inches from the steering wheel and my friends in the back were not amused at all!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> I have given a couple of friends a lift in the back but only for a short journey.
> 
> A couple of years back we went on a 1500 mile round trip through France to visit my folks and my brother sat in the back all the way. He has flown down ever since :lol:
> 
> My son however, fits in the back fine


So far, I think this is making you the winner..................................c'mon folks, can anyone beat 1500 miles round France with 1 in the back?


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> Serj said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy TT said:
> ...


My Dad...u saying I look like a bloke...s*it best get rid of this tash........................


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Serj said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > I cant tell...do I really look 45?
> ...


Thanks for that...lol


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Serj said:


> Sexy TT said:
> 
> 
> > ............and if you have a roadster, you can't play!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I've had SEVEN.   ...........sort of [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Me, the missus, 4.5 year daughter and..................

Barbie and Ken. and................

Robbie and Rosie (life like brother and sister dolls)

They all usually end up on a heap on the floor though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> I've had SEVEN.   ...........sort of [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Me, the missus, 4.5 year daughter and..................
> 
> ...


But how far did you travel????????????????????????????/


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

One of my female friends had a ride in there once 

I mean um, to the city - 20 minute drive. She was happy back there, somehow. Short and thin. The best friend of my girlfriend also tried to get in there once.. but she's TALL and thin. ha! Regardless of how badly that ended up, she is still obsessed with the car.

I had a 9 year old there once.. she put finger marks all over the rear window. Finger marks I cant reach. Finger marks that are STILL there.

she is banned. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Way back in 2003 I meet a guy at a TT meet who *"claimed"* he took 6 mates home from the pub in the TT. He did say the rear seats were folded down.

How much BS there is in this I have no idea!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> One of my female friends had a ride in there once
> 
> I mean um, to the city - 20 minute drive. She was happy back there, somehow. Short and thin. The best friend of my girlfriend also tried to get in there once.. but she's TALL and thin. ha! Regardless of how badly that ended up, she is still obsessed with the car.
> 
> ...


I would rather allow a pit pony in my TT (don't ask...) than a CHILD!


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Way back in 2003 I meet a guy at a TT meet who *"claimed"* he took 6 mates home from the pub in the TT. He did say the rear seats were folded down.
> 
> How much BS there is in this I have no idea!


Did he mention if they were imaginary friends?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sexy TT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Way back in 2003 I meet a guy at a TT meet who *"claimed"* he took 6 mates home from the pub in the TT. He did say the rear seats were folded down.
> ...


He did say they were pi$$ed, and I think he said it was 2 in the front and 4 in the rear (with the seats folded), which is quite feasable.


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone actually get a photo of 4 people in the back with the seats down? Could be quite amusing :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

iangoddard said:


> Can anyone actually get a photo of 4 people in the back with the seats down? Could be quite amusing :lol: :lol:


I wouldn't mind seeing a photo with *2 *adults in the back.
One member said he and his wife drove 175 miles with 2 adults in the back.
I would have loved to see how close the driver and passenger were to the dashboard.
Got a feeling it was quite an uncomfortable journey for them all.
God help them if an airbag had gone off.  
Know you can disable the passenger airbag but don't think you can the drivers.
John.


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

I think we need to run a "How many people can u get into a TT" photo competition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iangoddard (Nov 27, 2007)

see page 2 for a photo of 2!
Not a long journey i must admit but possible!!

Great idea on the photos - could be very amusing


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

So c'mon everyone...squeeze and click!


----------

